# CIBU Hair Products



## MBenita (Jul 13, 2006)

Has anyone used or heard of this line of hair products?

I saw it advertised at www.cibuinternational.com and based on

the ingredient list, the products contain lots of good extracts.

lmk (uhhh, Let Me Know)


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Jul 13, 2006)

I have not tried it, looks intersting though.


----------



## lovemycurls (Dec 4, 2007)

I have tried CIBU products. I LOVE them! Wok this Way, which is their sculpting sauce, is the only thing I use on my curls. It gives my curls definition and bounce, without any frizziness, flakes or drying it out. I actually carry cards around because so many people ask me how I get my curls to look so good! I am also a big fan of CIBU's Oso Shimmer. I use it on my wet hair before applying Wok this Way or before blow drying my hair straight. It keeps my hair smooth and sleek. I have tried all of their shampoos and conditioners, as well as the majority of their finishing products. I strongly recommend their hairspray, Pho Finish. It has a great smell to it and has a manageable hold that you can still run your fingers through. Hope I have helped.


----------



## lavenderpink (Feb 13, 2009)

I love cibu, so far so good, makes my hair manageable!!!


----------



## makennasdoll (Mar 21, 2009)

Cibu is great! I have tried a lot from them. I like the Shang high shampoo better then the color protecting one. I honestly don't know why they call it color protecting since it is ALS in it. But anyway. The color protecting conditioner is really nice to. Oso shimmer, Pho Finish hairspray, Shang high root booster and Sashini.


----------

